# Pork Sandwiches for Grad party



## lannej (May 14, 2011)

My son graduates next week and I would like to make pulled pork sandwiches for the party. My question has to do with the meat I hope to use and the best way to cook it.

I have about 20 pounds of meat in 1 and 2 pound packages. I was planning to put it all in an 18 qt. roaster, but I'm not sure how long to cook it, or at what temperature. I'm not sure how to adjust for having multiple small pieces.

Suggestions?
Thoughts?
Experiences?

thanks for whatever information you'd like to share!


----------



## CraigC (May 14, 2011)

What kind of cut(s) do you have? BTW, welcome to DC.

Craig


----------



## Josie1945 (May 14, 2011)

Welcome to DC.

Josie


----------



## lannej (May 14, 2011)

I have some pork shoulder pieces and some pork butt and a few pieces of loin.  It is left from a hog that we had butchered about a year ago.  That is why I would like to use it up for this meal.  I know that the loin might not work as well as the other pieces, but I hope that I can make it work.


----------



## lannej (May 14, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome, BTW.  I will probably have lots of questions to ask!


----------



## Kayelle (May 14, 2011)

lannej said:


> I have some pork shoulder pieces and some pork butt and a few pieces of loin.  It is left from a hog that we had butchered about a year ago.  That is why I would like to use it up for this meal.  I know that the loin might not work as well as the other pieces, but I hope that I can make it work.



The loin is so lean, it won't shred like the butt and shoulder will for pulled pork.  I'd suggest you cut it up in small pieces and add it to the butt and shoulder.

I've been wanting to try this recipe, it would work great for something a little different........

Caramelized Orange Pork Roast - Martha Stewart Recipes

I would triple the recipe for your 20lbs of pork, and I wouldn't adjust the time for your smaller pieces. An 18 quart roaster should work fine.


----------



## CraigC (May 14, 2011)

The shoulder and butt pieces should do well with low and slow. Although, I would do them in a smoker, I've heard you can get decent results in the oven. Liquid smoke can help with the flavor, but I can't give you advice on how much to use or how to apply it. A good low and slow temp would be 225F. A good rub and let stand in the fridge overnight. Maybe the liquid smoke can be added, as a sprinkle on top, just before it goes in. I would probable cover the pan with foil. Again, I'm at a lose because I don't cook these cuts in the oven.

Craig


----------



## LindaZ (May 14, 2011)

lannej said:


> My son graduates next week and I would like to make pulled pork sandwiches for the party. My question has to do with the meat I hope to use and the best way to cook it.
> 
> I have about 20 pounds of meat in 1 and 2 pound packages. I was planning to put it all in an 18 qt. roaster, but I'm not sure how long to cook it, or at what temperature. I'm not sure how to adjust for having multiple small pieces.
> 
> ...


 
I make my pulled pork in the crock pot - I use pork butt, boneless if I can find it, about 5-6 lbs. I cut as much fat off as I can, put it on low overnight in the crockpot with 1 cup of water, a chopped up onion and 1/4 tsp of cloves. 

In the morning I take it out, shred it (it will fall off the bone, or fall apart) - I shred it with a fork and knife. Pour off the liquid and put the meat back in the crock pot with another chopped onion, add bbq sauce (bottled). I like Sweet Baby Ray's - let the meat and sauce continue to cook on low until the onions are done, serve on kaiser or hamburger buns with coleslaw (on the sandwich). Some people like dill pickle chips also. This will make a saucy type meat, if you want it drier, put it in the oven. 

I'm sure you can use the cuts you have and make good pulled pork.

Hope this helps and Welcome to DC


----------



## Dawgluver (May 14, 2011)

LindaZ said:
			
		

> I make my pulled pork in the crock pot - I use pork butt, boneless if I can find it, about 5-6 lbs. I cut as much fat off as I can, put it on low overnight in the crockpot with 1 cup of water, a chopped up onion and 1/4 tsp of cloves.
> 
> In the morning I take it out, shred it (it will fall off the bone, or fall apart) - I shred it with a fork and knife. Pour off the liquid and put the meat back in the crock pot with another chopped onion, add bbq sauce (bottled). I like Sweet Baby Ray's - let the meat and sauce continue to cook on low until the onions are done, serve on kaiser or hamburger buns with coleslaw (on the sandwich). Some people like dill pickle chips also. This will make a saucy type meat, if you want it drier, put it in the oven.
> 
> ...



Agree with LindaZ.  With  20 lbs., you could use multiple crock pots though I see you have a big roaster.  I have used many different pork cuts for PP, all have been delicious.  Regular Coke instead of water is also good in the initial cooking.


----------



## kadesma (May 14, 2011)

LindaZ said:


> I make my pulled pork in the crock pot - I use pork butt, boneless if I can find it, about 5-6 lbs. I cut as much fat off as I can, put it on low overnight in the crockpot with 1 cup of water, a chopped up onion and 1/4 tsp of cloves.
> 
> In the morning I take it out, shred it (it will fall off the bone, or fall apart) - I shred it with a fork and knife. Pour off the liquid and put the meat back in the crock pot with another chopped onion, add bbq sauce (bottled). I like Sweet Baby Ray's - let the meat and sauce continue to cook on low until the onions are done, serve on kaiser or hamburger buns with coleslaw (on the sandwich). Some people like dill pickle chips also. This will make a saucy type meat, if you want it drier, put it in the oven.
> 
> ...


Linda I cook mine in my slow cooker just as you do but I never add water, what comes from the meat it's self is so tasty, I add onion, garlic and cumin the last several hrs. I find adding onions and such at the start  I just end up with not much flavor. that is all I do except for the Sweet Baby Ray's which everyone loves. The meat is so tender it almost shreds itself and on warm toasted buttered buns things are just about done for us. I put out an assortment of goodies that anyone  can choose to build a bigger sandwich on mashed avocado,garlic evoo and some lime,, chopped tomatoes more chopped onion, li,es to squeese, chopped olives, peppers hot and mild.
kadesma


----------



## LindaZ (May 14, 2011)

kadesma said:


> Linda I cook mine in my slow cooker just as you do but I never add water, what comes from the meat it's self is so tasty, I add onion, garlic and cumin the last several hrs. I find adding onions and such at the start I just end up with not much flavor. that is all I do except for the Sweet Baby Ray's which everyone loves. The meat is so tender it almost shreds itself and on warm toasted buttered buns things are just about done for us. I put out an assortment of goodies that anyone can choose to build a bigger sandwich on mashed avocado,garlic evoo and some lime,, chopped tomatoes more chopped onion, li,es to squeese, chopped olives, peppers hot and mild.
> kadesma


 
I may try it without the water next time I make this. I'm always afraid of the meat burning on the bottom or being too dry. In the South, cole slaw on the sandwich is the "southern way" to eat  barbeque - but I'm sure your toppings would work as well and be just as good.


----------



## lannej (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for the good ideas and information.  I think I will try it in the roaster and start checking after about 7 or 8 hours.  I'll be sure to spice it up a little in the first stage to up the flavor overall and let you know how it turns out.  A lot of the pieces were from the loin so it may not shred but should taste good.


----------



## lyndalou (May 15, 2011)

Goodweed posted a great recipe for pork bbq some time ago. It's the only way I make it and it is always a big hit. It's done in a crock pot, so you don't have to watch it.

Lyndalou


----------



## lannej (May 15, 2011)

Forgot to mention that I wanted to cook the pork this weekend so that I wouldn't have so much to do next weekkend.  Put it in the roaster about 11 p.m. last night, checked it at 4:30, 5:30 and it was done a little before 7.  The loin pieces I had did shred.  The meat is drier, but I think that mixing it with the less lean parts will create a good balance overall.  Shredded all 20 lbs. in about 3 hours (I'm slow).

Used apple juice and chopped garlic in the roaster and rubbed each piece with commercial BBQ spice before putting it in the roaster.  I was happy with the flavor and moistness.  There was about a gallon of broth/fat left at the end that I will use to moisten the mixture as I warm it next week.

I'll report back with guest comments (if any) after the graduation party.  Thanks again to all who commented.  I'm definitely going to check out some of the other recipes on the site and suggestions provided when I make pork again.


----------



## Kayelle (May 16, 2011)

Lanni, I know I speak for all of us when I thank you for letting us know how it turned out.  *Great job!!  
*All too often, someone new will come asking for advice and after we've all given it our best shot, we never hear from them again. 

I hope the party for your boy turns out great, and again, welcome to Discuss Cooking.


----------



## lannej (Jun 13, 2011)

*Final results*

Sorry for not finishing this sooner.  Time gets away from me sometimes and it has been hectic!

I had several comments and compliments on the meat at the party and afterwards, and a few "wow, we should have come here first" comments from people who had attended several different events (a common occurance in a relatively small town).  

I appreciated the comments and help from those who responded to my request, and I hope to visit the forum and interact more often in the future. 

I hope you are all enjoying the summer cook out season!


----------

